# INTERESTING GRADE CROSSING



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

This unique grade crossing arrangement is located on the Indiana Railroad a short distance north of Wabash Ave. on the East side of Terre Haute, Indiana. As shown in these photos the Mainline crosses above the road on the timber trestle, while the industrial switching lead crosses the same road at grade.









The above image is looking West, the lower image is looking East









The next view shows the remainder of the tall trestle looking southerly where it spans a creek









This view looking South West shows the smaller trestle coming off of the grade crossing, again crossing the creek









Mainline view looking South across the tall trestle. As can be seen the grade breaks toward the south as the trackwork goes toward the South end of town, descending to grade level near I-70. Note the guard rails and walkway









Short trestle viewed looking South. Just beyond the curve left, the track swings right (west) beyond the houses and tree line where it terminates at an industrial yard area. Again note the walkway, and the lack of guard rails.









This is the view looking North. The siding descends from the small yard to the North as the Mainline climbs on a fill from the same yard. Lots of everything included here, Curves, grades, trestles, fills and you name it. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

That's very interesting...there's a lot going on in a small area. The tracks look well used...no rust on the surfaces.Thanks for showing it to us! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I can get some pictures of the yard area to the North I think, and the industry area to the South.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

More to come.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I hope the trains on the elevated span aren't heavy.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I've seen geeps on that line, don't know what else might cross there


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

They copied me!


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Ron, That make you the prototype!!!:laugh:


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

time warp said:


> I can get some pictures of the yard area to the North I think, and the industry area to the South.


Just be careful that you are not trespassing. Thanks for posting this.


----------

